# Making my mornings that much better Rancilio s27



## Mrb2020 (Mar 6, 2016)

I started using a friends Gaggia Classic which while nice seemed to run out of puff in no time.

Joining this forum lead me to a HX machine which in turn lead me to Ebay.

I'm now the owner of a Rancilio S27. The machine is brilliant and easy to use with zero complaints.

I did find the milk steaming wand a bit too violent for small quantities of milk so converted it to run on 2 holes instead of 4.

To avoid having to plumb it in it's got a 5L container with a water fitting in and the drip tray fills a 2L box under the machine.


----------



## Mrb2020 (Mar 6, 2016)

Thought I might update this post.

I picked up an Izzo Vivi PID machine from a forum member on here.

After reading quite a bit on the forum I decided it was ideal for what I wanted.

The old machine was great but it wasn't very compatible with my new flat due to the size.

Next on my list is a grinder to match the machine.

Excuse the messy cables, these have all gone since the photo.


----------

